
Female genital mutilation: Report shows 68,000 victims in Germany - everybodyknows
https://m.dw.com/en/female-genital-mutilation-report-shows-68000-victims-in-germany/a-53937735
======
pmdulaney
As a pro-life Christian I see parallels between FGM and abortion. In each
case, how is society to protect the child from his or her own parents?

